
Show HN: Dongxi – a place for sharing and tagging - dongxi
http://dongxi.co
======
dongxi
Why we have such a product?

Dongxi means thing(s) in Chinese.

Everyday we are surrounded and eroded by numerous information, passively
accepting a variety of sources of information. We cannot deny those sources,
or deny those information. Information should be valuable, should have
specific value for people with distinct background. Then should we have that
RIGHT to make the decision that what is valuable or what its value is for what
we see and what we hear? At least I hope so. That’s why I make Dongxi.

What can you do with Dongxi?

First of all, sharing. You can publish articles to share your points. You can
just send a few words to share your life. And you can also publish photos. But
we limit it to one picture per time. Since we believe that valuable Dongxi
(things) should be picked by heart.

Second, tagging. We play with tags here, and basically only tags. You will
find out that we have no comments, no heat, no specific voting, and no simple
tags you see from elsewhere. Because interactions here are tagging. Dongxi’s
tagging is combined with commenting, heat, voting and tagging. Just a few
words or simply a tap, you can share your ideas and point of view with other
people. You like something, tap it, tag it. You don’t like something, also tap
it, tag it. You agree with someone, tap it, tag it. You disagree with someone,
also just tap it, tag it. Plain and simple.

Finally, searching. 20 years ago, when search engine came out, there were a
few hundreds or thousands of people using Internet. So people needed search
engine to index. Desktop operating system enabled people to generate
information, and search engine helps people to index the endless information.
Now, we need a product to tag everything with its own value. We need crawlers
to get information, we need more that people behind computers and phones to
share and tag those websites, links and things that are useful. We have
billions of people using Internet, they are sharing intelligence to provide
value to the connected world.

What does Dongxi want to do?

Dongxi hopes to tag everything on the Internet, helps people to find what
exactly what they want. Providing a value platform to people to use, to share,
to tag, to search, to acquire information, to exchange point of view.

Dongxi’s adventure begins here. Hope every one of you can join us and grow
with us, sharing the value behind Dongxi.

